
Clinkle Up in Smoke as Investors Want Their Money Back - Jerry2
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/01/22/clinkle-up-in-smoke-as-investors-want-their-money-back/#7e091e6f35b6
======
nikolay
This was never a startup - just a pure scam!

